# Busy Berry report(yesterday)



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Myself, my uncle and his girlfriend, and a good friend decide to make 1 trip to the Berry this year to get them a cutt. I hate the place(cutts more than the place)but decided to take them once and get it over with.
We got to the marina at 7:45 am to -9 degrees and saw -15 just before the marina turn. It was cold. There must have been 150 people already out and we loaded up and headed west of the ramp. We found 44' of water and set up "camp". 
Over the next 8 hours we only landed 16 fish between us 4. 3 over the slot, 1 under, and the rest about 19 or 20". Saw very few fish on the Vexilars but got 95% of them to hit our offerings. Kept 2 at 23" for my daughter and wife to eat. Don't give me any crap for it, i released well over 200 cutts this summer kokanee fishing. 40 of them over the slot.
The usual berry lures, glow tubes/minnows were the ticket as usual. Some up to 7" in length worked. Ice had 4" of white and 6" to 7" of solid clear. Machines were all over in that area. It seemed like a very slow day for everyone. The temps were nice mid-day and no wind at all.
Also, they are not charging for parking but there is a donation bin in the marina store to help out with restrooms and plowing. I encourage everyone to donate a few bucks. Got a few phone pics but nothing picture worthy. 8)


----------



## fishnclimber (Apr 27, 2009)

I was up there yesterday too, we got a late start. Two bites and one crawdad, at least the weather was nice.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

You should have told me you were up there Brody. I was over by the camp ground in 15 feet of water and our group got around 60 fish. We left at 1:00


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We need to start taking the 2 way radios with us.
Channel 7-0 for fishing.
If more of us take them and use them, we can help each other out or just meet up with forum members while on the ice.

So put a radio in your bucket and don't leave home without one.


----------



## trdt44 (Dec 28, 2009)

Strawberry has been tough for me this year but I can't wait to get out again. If only I could find some fish and hopefully have the right tackle. I have been ice fishin the berry for a number years and I have begun to doubt that I know how to catch them anymore. 
Well good luck to everybody, I always take my radio/GPS and would love to get some tips out on the ice.

Trent


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

HJB said:


> You should have told me you were up there Brody. I was over by the camp ground in 15 feet of water and our group got around 60 fish. We left at 1:00


I figured you were some place further north. I didn't plan on going until friday night.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Good call on the radio grandpa. I'll have one now wherever I go. I went east of the ramp and headed out to the point from the bay, had the red snowmobile that everyone kept watchin me go by wonderin if I was gonna break the ice on em or sumpin... that or mad I was scarin their fish away. I had a group of 4 and we fished til 4 but only caught 25 or so. Fished in 22' of water and watched all the fish swim by. Yesterday was different in that there were so many fish just swimming by so quickly. Never saw that before. It was like they were in a hurry to get somewhere. By about 10:30 it seemed they got to their destination cuz I never saw more than 1-2 fish an hour go by. Not a bad day but gotta figure out where they went! Fished in 32' and nothing. Another went to 7' and caught 1 and missed 2 others. I plan on being up there again this week sometime but first plan to hit pine view in the morning and possibly fish lake on wednesday. Love those 2 weeks off for the holidays!


----------



## gitrdun (Dec 28, 2009)

Five of us at the Berry.......20-25 fish most of them Rainbows, I was suprised....but nothing really big. Fished a spot that we had never fished I will be going back.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

How are the roads going up to the Berry? Do you need a truck this time of year or will and All wheel drive car be fine?


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

As for the roads, I was up there this last weekend and they weren't too bad. An all-wheel drive vehicle could have made it to the marina without any trouble. Not sure how things will be after this recent storm but it seems like they are pretty quick to get the roads plowed and cleaned up.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> How are the roads going up to the Berry? Do you need a truck this time of year or will and All wheel drive car be fine?


As long as a big storm doesn't hit the night before you can get a car to the marina. Call ahead to find out the conditions at the Marina Store.


----------

